# Want a free copy of Grappling For Advanced Students: How To Master Your Chi?



## Morrus (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm only posting this offer here (in the ENP forum).

Here's the deal: I will give a free copy of the sequel to Grappling For Beginners to three people.  However, I want something in return!

1) You need to post a decent review of _Grappling For Beginners _ here at ENW (you can copy it elsewhere as you wish) and post a link to it here.  By decent, I mean the review has to be well done, not that it must say the book is good - you're free to slate the book if you wish!  However, please ensure that you download the latest copy from your Bookshelf!

2) The first three people to do so will get an advance playtest copy of _Grappling For Advanced Students: How To Master Your Chi!_  I've finished writing it, but I need feedback.  I'd like you to read the book and give me as much feedback as you can (here in the ENP forum is best). 

The second book was MUCH harder to write - I prefer redesigning/creating rules to writing new feats and PrCs.  The sequel contains no new rules (the idea is to keep the system as simple and elegant as possible), but is a collection of 15 new feats and 3 prestige classes.  It's a short book, like the first one, and will retail for the same price ($2.49).

Here's the intro to the book:



> *Introduction For Advanced Students*
> 
> So you’ve mastered the basics of grappling and unarmed combat in GRAPPLING FOR BEGINNERS: HOW TO STRIKE, HOLD & THROW!, and you want to learn how to advance your career as a pugilistic, spin-kicking unarmed combatant?  You’ve come to the right place!
> 
> ...


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 19, 2006)

I was planning on purchasing the follow-up anyway..

One review up. I am also quite willing to do a pre-release proof-read for ya.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks, PS!  One copy of the sequel on its way to you.  Please remember this is pre-release, though - if I thought it was "ready", I'd have published it already!  Also, ignore the layout problems; they'll be fixed when I release it (you'll get a final copy, too).

BTW, re. your review:  the name's "Morrus", not "Morris".


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2006)

Heh.  I see you've fixed my username in the review, but now you've changed my surname to "Morrusey". 

For the record:  My _name_ is *Russell Morrissey*.  My _username_ is *Morrus*.  The two should not be confused.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 20, 2006)

gone to fixe the typo ...
Thats what happens when I do a global find/replace 

Also sent an email from my home address your way. More review/proof later tonight.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 21, 2006)

What sort of timeperiod would you like a review? I'd be happy to do it, but my reviews historically take a rather long time.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 21, 2006)

I plan to release the sequel towards the end of next week, so the offer will definitely be over by then.  Can't say when for certain though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd be interested in reviewing both for you Morrus.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 21, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in reviewing both for you Morrus.




Well, you need to post a review of the first and you'll get the second for free.

There are two slots left - Primitive Screwhead has already reviewed the first, and so has a copy of the sequel, which he's been very helpful with, suggestion-wise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 22, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, you need to post a review of the first and you'll get the second for free.
> 
> There are two slots left - Primitive Screwhead has already reviewed the first, and so has a copy of the sequel, which he's been very helpful with, suggestion-wise.



Nuts, somehow I missed that. My funds are a little tied up at the moment.


----------

